# All About Fishless Cycling + Community Tank



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

I was able to return my tetras and can now have a fresh start at fishless cycling. Can you please provide me links or any other info required for a 20 gallon tank. :fish: 

Can I also add a bubble wall especially with tetras?

And i know I might be asking too much here but can you also let me know about a full 20 gallon tropical fish community. Like what species and the right quantity of fish i can put it when the cycling is complete.  

Not only is this really helpful for me but I hope this Thread can help other newbies :cake: with the same questions and answers. :fun:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

All good... you dun ask much and even much, it's ok 
But sorry, I just am enable to answer one of them


> Like what species and the right quantity of fish i can put it when the cycling is complete.


Well the community tank gathers many types of fish from many regions of the world. As long as they all get along well and the environment requirements are nearly the same. As this is pnly 20gal i won't suggest big fish as well as schooling fish. You're planning to keep tetras there? I think you msut be careful of schooling. Try to look up for some that dun school or have a loose schooling habbit. Black tetras maybe...And also, some live-bearers are considered good for community tanks like mollies, swordtails- they'll do fine in that enven without a larg number, Loaches and some invertebrates are also good. But some loaches may want to school and can grow very large. If you want a fish that helps you get rid of the algea a bristle-noised can be good  
Ahh do you plan to have some live plants?
Hope that helps...


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

possibly live plants but i dont know what species to get, since this is going to be a new setup im going for the fishless aproach with adding a few drops of ammonia every day. If you or anyone knows the answer to this..Should I also at stress zyme once a week to the cycling process? Its supposed to carry bacteria maybe the bacteria I need. I was also considering some kind of plastic rock cave for some fish to relax in (loaches perhaps). Maybe even adding a bubble wall. :fish:


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

There was a nice thread on my own fishless cycling experience but it was lost when we went to the new board...

Anyway, I liked this site for the technical data on a fishless cycle: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/flc-data.htm

I did add Aponotegon bulbs (from Walmart) that grew during the cycle so I had nice plants by the time it was ready for the fish. I don't know how other plants would do during a cycle tho...

You will have to be patient; it took me about 8 weeks (but I had to go on vacation toward the end so that stretched it out).


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

very interesting stuff, when I was a little kid i was always into chemistry and fish, now i can do both! Im purchased clear ammonia store brand name for $1, very inexpensive. I had 3 pleastic plants one 2 decors of a treasure chest and 2 broken barrels of rum  YAR! Im going to head out tomorrow morning and pick up one more cave like rock and perhaps one live plant. Please if you have any suggestions let me know. I will keep you posted every 5 days and hopefully this can be an excellnt log for newbs. :fun:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well first off, welcome to fish forums. you could get a bubble stone, i dont see any problem with you adding it with the fish you want to have. it will just add more oxygen to the water. the warmer water temperature is, the less oxygen it can hold.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What's a buble stone? I think I met it several times but I don't know what that is...


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think its just like the bubble wall but instead it sits at the bottom with bubbles shooting up to the surface, but a few at a time.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I see.. for decoration, mainly?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

for decoration, and as i mentioned above if your tank has warmer water, it holds less oxygen, so it helps areate the tank


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Should i add stress zymn every 7 th day till fully cycled? I think it contains the bacteria I need?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Stress zyme is useless. You don't need it. As for the bubble wall, if you want live plants, its a no-no. Just keep up with the fishless cycling and read up on fish types you like. See what their requirements are and how many you need. Schooling fish will work well as long as you pick the right type.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

fishless cycling usually takes about 3-4 weeks if you do it right. Stress zyme is mostly snakeoil and you don't need to use it, but if you already have it, it probably wouldn't hurt. Also don't worry about getting schooling fish or not... MOST tetras would do well in a 20 gallon, and so would a school of cories, or rasbaras. I would stay away from barbs, angels, and any other fish that gets larger than 4 inches. Dwarf Gouramis are nice center peice fish, and what you want to shoot for in a community tank is around 1inch of adult fish/gallon. I'd take a look at liveaquaria.com and see what fish YOU prefer, then ask us if they'd all go together, if you had enough space, etc.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Like what species and the right quantity of fish i can put it when the cycling is complete.

I would add some livebearers like platys and swordtails or some mollies too. Add some dwarf gourami. You could also try barbs. Put live plants in your tank too.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Stress zyme is useless. You don't need it. As for the bubble wall, if you want live plants, its a no-no..


 why is it a no-no??


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright, the tank is setup and ready to go, i had bought a bottle of zymn a few weeks ago so i might as well use it. I conditioned the water, added the live plant and waited for the temp to hit 78. Then added some zyme and then added 10 drops of clear ammonia. (5 drops per 10 gal of water) 

Let me know if im adding too much or to add more, I will add 5 drops per 10gal every day till amonnia reaches 5ppm then gradually reduce the dosage.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> I would stay away from barbs, angels, and any other fish that gets larger than 4 inches.


Some barbs are perfectly fine in a 20 gallon tank. I've got some rosy barbs in mine. They are about 2.5" long, despite the fact that most websites list them as being more like 4". I think tiger barbs would work well too. They are supposed to be a bit smaller than rosy barbs, but since my rosys haven't got as big as I expected them to, I wouldn't guarantee this. And little barbs like gold barbs or cherry barbs would have scads of space in a 20 gallon. 

I would say, definitely don't discount barbs. They are tough, active, and come in variety of sizes/colors/patterns. They are good beginner fish!


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

I heard barbs can tear up other fish like bettas and such.

I checked liveaquaria and im thinking of this setup, I maybe overstocking though:

4 Platies
1 Betta Male
1 Juli Cory Cat
1 Cherry Shrimp
2 Rummy Nose Tetras
1 Swordtale male

Still considering a Odessa or Tiger Barb

Water temps all vary from maximum 77-to even 86 F, if the temp was at 82 F would it kill or harm for example Platies?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> why is it a no-no??



im wondering that too....i have one in my 15 gallon and all my plants are thriving, growing, and look very nice....maybe its a no-no with more high tech plants?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Some barbs will tear up bettas, some won't. I've kept cherry barbs with bettas and they got along great.
Cory's need to be kept in schools, at least three. The tetras should be in a bigger group too.
You definately can't keep tiger barbs in the same tank as a betta.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Id switch the tetra numbers and the platy numbers as well so you've got 4 tetras and 2 platies since tetras are more of a schooling fish than platies.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Lydia said:


> im wondering that too....i have one in my 15 gallon and all my plants are thriving, growing, and look very nice....maybe its a no-no with more high tech plants?


I guess it could be because the more surface agitation the more CO2 the water loses. As plants need the C02 you need to keep it in there to let them grow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you should have atleast 6 cory cats, not 1 as mentioned above, they are schooling fish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bingo! 
Huugs has it right; bubble wands get rid of too much CO2 for many plants to thrive.

There are few prettier sights than a nice school of Rummynoses. I would lose some other fish and get more Rummys.


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

yea i think the rummy nose's look cool, I want to have a variety but with fish that handle well together. I basically just looking for a bottom feeder like a 3" max growth bottom feeder (???) and a cherry shrimp, with 2-3 groups of other fish just as long as the tank isnt overstocked and the firsh are all friendly. Im thinking of nixing the betta to had more rummy noses. I checked liveaquaria and it states 72-77f is ideal, but its summer and all and even with the heater off the tank temp gets to 78-80. Is this fine??


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

nytra420 said:


> I heard barbs can tear up other fish like bettas and such.
> 
> I checked liveaquaria and im thinking of this setup, I maybe overstocking though:
> 
> ...


If you want livebearers stick to one kind cause they are going to reproduce like crazy. I would do 
5 Platys
6-8 Rummy Nose Tetras
6 Cory cats (1 species)
This is for a 20G right? I think that would be ok. 
Either that or do
6 Corys
10-12 smaller tetras or barbs
and a center peice like a Gourami


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

cool i like the number on the rummy nose but are their any small bottom dwellers that I can get in a pair instead of 6? I looking for more tetras and a Neon Blue Dwarf Gourami looks neat.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

you could get away with 3 Corys


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Progress on the first week, applied 10 drops of ammonia (5 per 10gal) and the ammonia is now at 1.5 ppm. I used a 5 in one test strip and everything seemed fine except the Nitite level is at 10ppm! I have a live Anachari plant bought from pet smart and it doesnt look to good some of stems are falling apart. Need info on nitrite situation, plant my be the whole prob, and paybe the black colored gravel i purchased from pet smart is nuking the plant, any ideas?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the gravel isn't nuking your plant... its probably the nitrite... relax, petsmart has a 100% satisfaction guarentee... if its been less that 2 weeks, take the plant back, they will at least give you store credit.


----------

